# Remodeling?



## ?MEGA

If you have some fall or winter projects I would love the opportunity to bid on them. I have a several pages of references and lots of before/after photos from fellow PFF's..



I am highly motivated and I price to win! Pm me or give me a call, 255.8383 -- Drew Dennis.. Thanks


----------



## hjorgan

Had to blow up that Avatar to make sure that was a BEER you are holding.

Do you work in Orange Beach?


----------



## ?MEGA

> *hjorgan (3/23/2009)*Had to blow up that Avatar to make sure that was a BEER you are holding.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work in Orange Beach?




ha ha. Yea I pretty much can swing OB to Destin


----------



## TOBO

I have met Drew, and would have no problem trusting him to do some work for me.


----------



## ?MEGA

> *TOBO (3/30/2009)*I have met Drew, and would have no problem trusting him to do some work for me.




Thanks man preciate that!! (hey btw you never called bout the meat trip)


----------



## Bryson13

PM sent.


----------



## Bryson13

Bump for Drew. He gave me a good quote quickly, followed up and he starts on my new project next week. I'm going to take some before and after pics that I'll post up.


----------



## ?MEGA

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic429196-3-1.aspx


----------



## ?MEGA

> *Bryson13 (8/1/2009)*Bump for Drew. He gave me a good quote quickly, followed up and he starts on my new project next week. I'm going to take some before and after pics that I'll post up.






Here's how Bryson's project turned out. 







http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic426783-2-1.aspx


----------



## hjorgan

Drew did a GREAT job on our remodel. Like a new house. 

He got it done, worked through some issues with class, and kept us from screwing up.


Give him a call.


----------



## ?MEGA

Omega Construction & Design, Inc. - Custom Exterior and Interior Remodeling


----------



## ?MEGA

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1203.snc4/155515_124960514234857_100001627280582_165819_4928078_n.jpg


----------



## Wharf Rat

?MEGA said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1203.snc4/155515_124960514234857_100001627280582_165819_4928078_n.jpg


How bout this:


----------



## ?MEGA

much better. thanks!


----------



## ?MEGA

http://www.facebook.com/OmegaPensacola


----------



## ?MEGA

We are also State Licensed in Alabama by the Alabama Home Builders Licensure Board.










I've received lots of emails/calls this past week about whether or not we are taking on temps, repair jobs, or providing project management services in regards to the recent twister damage in Alabama. We are, please call 850.255.8383 if you or a family member needs assistance. thanks


----------



## ?MEGA




----------



## kelly1

Congrats ?MEGA. I went ahead and joined the GB Chamber last week. Hope it pays off.


----------



## ?MEGA

thanks! and you made a good choice..it will kelly, just have to stick with it and be active, otherwise it wont.. i have been a member since june of 2008 i think. i am going to the after hours this thursday in harbor town, should be a good one. look for me if you go, i'll introduce you to some good folks.


----------



## ross68

Do you do exterior siding work? I need some Hardi board sheets installed on the rear of my house.


----------



## ?MEGA

yes, and i would be glad to come give you an estimate. i've done several hardie jobs for forum members. thanks

Drew 255.8383


----------



## ?MEGA

Thanks for all the calls folks!! 




http://www.omegaconstructionanddesign.com


http://www.facebook.com/OmegaPensacola


----------



## Connor_Sarah

I am trying to get some quotes on getting my front porched covered. It's a 10 x 16 foot wooden porch on the front of a modular/mobile home. I would definitely like it covered, but am also juggling the idea of getting it screened in depending on price range. I have checked your webpage and facebook page and am very impressed. Can you give me an estimate or would you need to come look at it?


----------



## ?MEGA

wow thanks for the compliments! PM sent


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Bump*

Bump for Drew!!:thumbup:


----------



## Redman30

Thanks for everything Drew!:thumbupleasure working with you.


----------



## ?MEGA

Thanks Tim!

Thanks John!


----------



## ?MEGA

lookin up!:thumbup:


----------



## Brandy

Looks good Drew.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Famous members!!!*

Lots of great work got Drew the recognition he deserves!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ?MEGA

timed this out perfectly, painting facade in 100+ heat!!


----------



## Redman30

Looks good.


----------



## ?MEGA

thanks john. give me a shout soon, i have some dry.vit work. thanks


----------



## ?MEGA

Bump


----------



## ?MEGA

Low-Res Clip of New Omega TV Commercial, starts running Monday. 


http://www.lucidgraphic.com/omega/omegav3.mov


----------



## ?MEGA




----------



## ?MEGA

http://www.pnj.com/article/20120214/NEWS01/120214029


----------



## Clayton_L

Good Luck!


----------



## ?MEGA

Clayton_L said:


> Good Luck!


THANKS!! :notworthy:


----------



## ?MEGA

bump for heavy rains


----------



## ?MEGA

We are moving to:
2880 Gulf Breeze Parkway
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563

By appointment until renovated. Keep us in mind!


----------



## ?MEGA

Making Progress. Should be opened up by Christmas!!


----------



## wflgator

Looks nice!


----------



## ?MEGA

Thanks!!


----------



## ?MEGA

*Target*

Sweet!


----------



## pm80

Where are they opening a target?


----------



## hjorgan

Still enjoying the remodel this group did in 2009 for us. Recommended!


----------



## kelly1

Drew. Who is your go to company for garage door installs and repairs?


----------



## jaster

I do my own, but company for hire? Overhead, is a little higher than pinker. I would use either again for my jobs. Wayne Dalton could give you further recomendations


----------



## ?MEGA

hjorgan said:


> Still enjoying the remodel this group did in 2009 for us. Recommended!


Thanks Hugh!


----------



## ?MEGA

kelly1 said:


> Drew. Who is your go to company for garage door installs and repairs?


Sorry I just saw this. I always use Robert Turley with RTS All American Garage Doors


----------



## ?MEGA

*New Site Under Construction- Check Splash Page*

http://www.OmegaConstructionAndDesign.com


----------



## ?MEGA

We also cover Okaloosa and Walton County.


----------



## k-p

Can you do stucco re-texturing/surfacing and tile repair? I've got some stucco columns that need to be resprayed and a few tiles replaced. Probably a small job for you but there may be other work.


----------



## ?MEGA

k-p said:


> Can you do stucco re-texturing/surfacing and tile repair? I've got some stucco columns that need to be resprayed and a few tiles replaced. Probably a small job for you but there may be other work.



If you goto my website that is getting rebuilt, there is still a splash page.At the lower right there is an email widget link. If you want to simply email me at that address- I can line you up with the things mentioned. 
Thanks 

Drew


----------



## k-p

Email sent.


----------



## specktackler57

do you do flooring.carpet to wood.pm sent.thanks.


----------



## ?MEGA

k-p emailed. 

speck- absolutely. Pm answered.

THANKS for the inquires! 

Drew


----------



## k-p

PM sent.


----------



## ?MEGA

Please keep us in mind if you have any upcoming remodeling projects.
Thanks


----------



## calebdrake

Remodeling? When I had my remodeling issues back then, I have scoured the net for tips, advices and information regarding it then. Found http://BaseBoardRadiatorCover.com . Very helpful, most especially for DIYers. :thumbsup:


----------



## ?MEGA

We always support our local school athletic programs when we can! 
Give us a call for an estimate on your construction projects, thanks in advance!


----------



## ?MEGA

OMEGA Construction is the winner of Angie's List Annual Super Service Award with 11 construction industry category wins: 

2013 Ceramic Tile 
2013 Drywall	
2013 Electrical	
2013 Remodeling - 
2013 Builders - Homes	
2013 Carpentry - Woodworking	
2013 Remodeling - Kitchen & Bathroom
2013 Painting - Exterior 
2013 Painting - Interior	
2013 Doors	
2013 Foundation Repair


----------



## wflgator

Congrats! Nice to see a forum member get some props!


----------



## jaster

I have been asked to give some info on my company from a few clients recomendations. I have yet to. I cant understand why a company can pay for a placement on there if the client has to pay to get top ranked info on companies? They are being paid twice and customer could get false information? A new company pays x amount of $$$$ to get on the top of the list. How do they know how reliable the company is???

Besides that, congrats!!!


----------



## ?MEGA

jaster said:


> I have been asked to give some info on my company from a few clients recomendations. I have yet to. I cant understand why a company can pay for a placement on there if the client has to pay to get top ranked info on companies? They are being paid twice and customer could get false information? A new company pays x amount of $$$$ to get on the top of the list. How do they know how reliable the company is???
> 
> Besides that, congrats!!!


Thanks Man! 

Well, I hear this debate a lot recently.. But you do not actually pay anything as a reported company for placement. They do generate most funds from advertising sales, which are mainly web ads, and in larger areas they have a publication with ads. 'Paying' to give them your information is inaccurate and not required. You can pay a fee to have the option to offer coupons to members, and other search related highlights. But you would never have to pay just to have your information listed as accurate. What makes you top ranked is the quantity and score grade on the reports by members. I am not top ranked because I pay anything, I am top ranked because I have great reviews and a lot of them. I think after all the scrutiny and counter marketing from other sites like Yelp etc, they have cracked down on unlicensed contractors, member reviews from friends/family or that are bogus, etc. They also conduct background checks on each company that is higher ranking, participates in the 'big deal' or 'storefront' products, etc. They also verify all compliance requirements from local and state. 

One of the licensed electricians I used before he moved to PA, had almost a 100 reviews, mostly all A in everything. He never solicited for a review from customer, paid the site any money for advertising or placement, etc. He actually got really mad when they would call him. Right before he decided to relocate he actually called them to request they remove his profile entirely from their site. 

I know what you're saying, but its not entirely factual. Not to mention, at the end of the day its just a relatively cheap internet resource to research and gather potential local providers of the service needed. Specifically in my line of work, Most people call several companies... maybe a few from that site, combined with someone they know or saw somewhere else, or refferral from a family/friend/work/church recommendation, etc. Just because a consumer pays to be a member on that site, looks at the 'top ranked' company(s), and decided to consider them in the process of getting estimates-- doesn't mean that company will even get the job. I get calls from there, but that does't mean anything. I still have to give good communication, prompt appointment scheduling, show up and on time, and present myself and my Company to the consumer. THEY make the decision on if I am a knowledgeable/competent, friendly/easy to work with, willing to accommodate their needs and instructions, timely/professional, attentive/good listener, and so on- or not. The Homeowner still makes the choices, not a website. 

Little acknowledgements or random accolades from different websites or local entities is not what keeps our lights on; rather our solid reputation does.. (and it was not purchased) 
I can't speak for other companies or all other mediums or internet websites-
but you're right that most likely some of them do dishonest things to pull ahead of others. Actually thats a pretty abundant thing in this area, especially things like slander/jealousy. I just focus on myself and my customers, and thats worked very well for me.


----------



## ?MEGA

wflgator said:


> Congrats! Nice to see a forum member get some props!


 Thank you!!


----------



## jaster

I by any means wast saying you were... Just hate that they ask for money when they call me to get some info, because a customer has a review. I have seen yall's work first hand and heard many reviews. I almost go broke making my customers happy. I dont charge near what other folks do, but I keep my head above water and the lights on. Every now and again, the Good Lord shines on me and a good job falls in my lap. I encourage my customers to get estimates and search reviews. I am sure sometimes they find info and reviews about other companies and find nothing about me. Maybe its from no advertising? Either way, I am just a small time one man band with no overhead. Maybe some advertisement will help? My wife has been asking me for years to go get my Contractors Lic. Maybe when she starts work and I have some extra time on my hands, lol

Anywho, yall keep up the good work!!!


----------

